# Carbon Filters/Air Scrubbers



## Towelie (Mar 19, 2007)

I was looking on Ebay for a low cost Carbon Filter and came across one for a car/air filter.
Does anyone know how this one would compare to the ones made for our our purposes?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

Post a link..


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 20, 2007)

why not just make one? it's pretty easy


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/50mm...ItemQQcategoryZ33659QQitemZ330102198560QQrdZ1


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there a tutorial on how to make one?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

Towelie said:
			
		

> Is there a tutorial on how to make one?


 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6326


----------

